# Few younger masons



## kastonw (May 10, 2014)

I've been a Mason for a year and a half now and have visited a several different lodges and have noticed there are very few younger masons . I've sat in lodges and listened to new patitions read in new brothers being in there 50s and 60s in my mother lodge I'm the 2nd to youngest at 24 the youngest is 19 and i find it sad that there are not any younger men joining bc later down the line it will be us younger members that keep it going but this may have been the lodges I've been to 

virtus junxit mors non separabit


----------



## sjwb (May 10, 2014)

Same in Australia generally. We need to look at how to involve younger members. Love to hear of ideas that have worked


Steve


----------



## kastonw (May 10, 2014)

Same here 

virtus junxit mors non separabit


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 11, 2014)

http://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/45-ways-to-improve-lodge-attendance.17849/


----------



## KSigMason (May 11, 2014)

It is slowly happening, but my Lodge is getting younger by the day. I'm Master of my Lodge and I'm 29. All but 2 of my officers are under 40.


----------



## Hardtimes (May 11, 2014)

Our mean age is roughly 35, but we are a military lodge (mostly) overseas. And interest couldn't be better and attractive to younger brothers who see us out and about. My small island of Okinawa has 3 PHA lodges and 2 MS lodges and we all attract interest because we are visible.


----------



## Rothgery (May 11, 2014)

Well in our military lodge I say most of our members are mid-thirties and below. Only a few are in their forties and older. That's just one, of the various lodges that we have on base, of many bases out here. 

So I'm see a large amount of younger masons out here. Eventually they head back stateside and join other lodges. So there are still a lot of younger people interested in masonry. From my point of view


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Rothgery (May 11, 2014)

Hardtimes, just saw your post.. Yup couldn't agree more


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## RyanC (May 11, 2014)

Kastonw, we don't recruit but no where does it not say we can not tell our friends & family members the good thing about Masonry.


----------



## kastonw (May 11, 2014)

Yea that's true .

virtus junxit mors non separabit


----------



## Backwoodslion (May 11, 2014)

The lodge I am joining I will be the yOungest at 22 and the rest are above 50. But in a small town like mine I don't know how to get more young people interested. They are all too influenced by the negative things they hear about freemasonry...


----------



## kastonw (May 11, 2014)

Same here 

virtus junxit mors non separabit


----------



## cacarter (May 12, 2014)

I'm probably the 3rd youngest in my lodge at this time at the age of 25.  The other 2 are in college so they're not around during the year, making me the youngest by nearly a decade.  At my home lodge there are more younger masons, the WM is 32, SW is 34, and JD is 31.  That lodge also has the advantage of being in a college town and attracts college age "kids."

The one thing I have noticed in both lodges, and appendant bodies, is that youth attracts youth.  If you're in college and you join, friends and acquaintances who know might become interested, or your joining serves as a catalyst for them finally pulling the trigger on joining.  If that stigma of freemasonry being an "old guys club" can be broken, by the profane seeing younger masons, then it's possible the average age at a lodge meeting could be brought down.

Don't make it secret that you're a mason, but also don't be THAT guy who shoves it in peoples faces.  Be willing to answer any questions your friends might have about the fraternity.  Invite them to a dinner and give them a tract to read.


----------



## crono782 (May 12, 2014)

I'm definitely not the youngest in my lodge, but pretty far down the ladder at 31 years old. we have a number of brothers in their 20's, some in their 30's and a lot in their 40's.


----------



## dfreybur (May 12, 2014)

Masonry skipped a generation about late boomers.  Across history masonic popularity has had multiple grow and shrink eras but as they tend to last several decades in each direction many think any current trend is likely to continue.

What we're seeing now is a reversal from a downward trend to an upward trend.  There are a lot of old guys and a flood of new guys with fairly few in between.  That you see plenty of guys in their 50s is unusual.  Most lodges have their missing generation at that age group.


----------



## BroBook (May 12, 2014)

RyanC said:


> Kastonw, we don't recruit but no where does it not say we can not tell our friends & family members the good thing about Masonry.


Like a pretty female we are allowed to let them know we are available to the right man !!!


Bro Book


----------



## BroBook (May 12, 2014)

Backwoodslion said:


> The lodge I am joining I will be the yOungest at 22 and the rest are above 50. But in a small town like mine I don't know how to get more young people interested. They are all too influenced by the negative things they hear about freemasonry...


Walk the talk!!! That way they will see that everything on the web is not true!!!


Bro Book


----------



## kastonw (May 12, 2014)

I love the Web but when it comes to the masons I think the Web hurts us more then anything me and a guy I work with were talking about some of the stuff he read on the masons and I he went from being somewhat against the masons to having a better in site on us which made me happy

virtus junxit mors non separabit


----------



## Backwoodslion (May 12, 2014)

kastonw said:


> I love the Web but when it comes to the masons I think the Web hurts us more then anything me and a guy I work with were talking about some of the stuff he read on the masons and I he went from being somewhat against the masons to having a better in site on us which made me happy
> 
> virtus junxit mors non separabit



Yeah I have tried that and people believe the internet. I agree that the internet does masonry more bad than goods


----------



## DanMorris (May 28, 2014)

cacarter said:


> The one thing I have noticed in both lodges, and appendant bodies, is that youth attracts youth.  If you're in college and you join, friends and acquaintances who know might become interested, or your joining serves as a catalyst for them finally pulling the trigger on joining.  If that stigma of freemasonry being an "old guys club" can be broken, by the profane seeing younger masons, then it's possible the average age at a lodge meeting could be brought down.
> 
> Don't make it secret that you're a mason, but also don't be THAT guy who shoves it in peoples faces.  Be willing to answer any questions your friends might have about the fraternity.  Invite them to a dinner and give them a tract to read.



Yes, this is how I see it too. I am the youngest in my lodge being the age of 20. The next youngest brother is about 30. 

When I joined initially, I was worried about having topics to discuss with my fellow brothers and relating to them - I work a part time job, have no wife or children, don't golf or do sports, and don't drink. But as time goes on, I realize there are other things to discuss, and I can still feel that bond with my brothers who are the kindest, funniest men I've ever met. They respect me as much as I respect them. 

When I introduce myself to fellow college kids as being a Mason, they are bewildered and definitely interested. It's easy to open their minds about the craft - all that needs to be done is to get them questioning.


----------



## Tony Uzzell (May 28, 2014)

Backwoodslion said:


> Yeah I have tried that and people believe the internet. I agree that the internet does masonry more bad than goods



Obviously, I don't know your way of talking to people about it, but I've seen a lot of people start out with something along the lines of: "Let me explain how everything you know is wrong."

This is how it starts off in a confrontational manner and that immediately puts people on the defensive and makes them dig in with what they "know to be true".

As Bro. Book mentioned earlier, it's important to "walk the talk". I have listened to many ignorant people spout off about our Craft without knowing I was a Mason (I mean....I guess they missed the ring). After they had their chance to rant, I gently mention my Masonic affiliation and will usually pick one small thing to start by correcting (generally, I pick the smallest, least consequential thing to correct: "You said we had black cloths on our Altars, but most of the Lodges I know that use altar covers use white ones."). It becomes a shock to their system to know they've been spouting off around someone who actually knows what they're talking about and isn't yelling/screaming/accusing about it.

It's generally amazing from there how many people ask questions and want to know the truth. I've helped several people seek out the Fraternity this way. Most people actually realize that the conspiracy theories are crap, but they don't hear anybody else answering their questions, so what choice do they have. In the absence of the truth, they will accept whatever interesting story they hear. It also, frankly, doesn't help when our Brethren answer any question with: "I can't tell you about that". It's especially idiotic for us to respond so when they ask questions about things that are not secret signs, passes, tokens, obligations, etc. (I've actually heard the question "Why do you call him the 'Worshipful Master'?" answered with, "We don't talk about that.".......it's hugely frustrating).

TU


----------



## sjwb (May 29, 2014)

I wonder whether it might be easier in the US (where most of these posts seem to be from?) because the path from EA to MM is so rapid? In my lodge it is a minimum 9 months from EA to FC and then another year at least before MM and then 2 years before moving on to the Mark. More attractive if the progression is seen as rapid. The youngest in our lodge is 40.  


Steve


----------



## Tony Uzzell (May 29, 2014)

sjwb said:


> I wonder whether it might be easier in the US (where most of these posts seem to be from?) because the path from EA to MM is so rapid? In my lodge it is a minimum 9 months from EA to FC and then another year at least before MM and then 2 years before moving on to the Mark. More attractive if the progression is seen as rapid. The youngest in our lodge is 40.
> 
> 
> Steve



There is something to this, I think. In the Grand Lodge of Texas, a man only has to wait two weeks between Degrees (although, in all fairness, he must recite his work in a Lodge meeting before receiving the next Degree). I do sometimes wonder if returning to the days when there was a real waiting period between the Degrees isn't a bad idea.

My understanding is that, in many countries outside of the U.S., there are longer waiting periods (in some cases, more than a year). I don't know if that's the right idea, but I'm not sure that 2 weeks is right either.

In the interest of full disclosure, I must admit that there were 21 days between my EA and FC and only 6 days between my FC and MM (at that point, in 1998, the waiting period between Degrees had been completely eliminated). I do think this has something to do with the idea that EA and FC Lodges in Texas don't actually do anything except create new EA's and FC's (and examine those who have learned their work, of course).

I don't know. Just postulating today.

TU


----------



## Companion Joe (May 29, 2014)

In Tennessee, the waiting period is 28 days, based on the lunar month. It doesn't matter if you are some kind of savant who could turn in the lecture 30 seconds after hearing it the first time, you still must wait 28 days. Here, you don't have to turn it in before an open Lodge. You can, but it's most commonly done in front of a committee of 3 proficiency card holders.

As for bringing in younger members, I am all for it ... but not at the expense of making Masonry something that it is not. We shouldn't change to fit modern young people. Either they want to be Masons, or they don't. What I like about Masonry is it is essentially the same as it was 300 years ago.

When people ask me what Masons do, the best answer to me is that we don't "do" anything except fellowship with like-minded people and carry on centuries old ritual and tradition. That's what I love about it. I am constantly "doing" other things, and when I go to Lodge, I can just decompress. My favorite line is "this sacred retreat of friendship and virtue" because that's what Lodge is to me, a retreat. I'm not thinking about work; I'm not busied in world concerns; I'm not listening to my wife nag; I'm not answering 47  texts. When the Lodge is tiled, there is nothing outside that door that matters.

Masonry to me is an escape. I realize most young people don't yet understand that concept yet, but they will. I'm not old; I'm 42. I am old enough to love the beauty of not having to by hyper stimulated every hour of the day.

Masonry won't die without young people. Perhaps the numbers will continue to drop, but that's OK. I'd rather have a small group of men who want to practice the Masonry of our ancestors than alter the craft to hit some kind of quota.


----------



## Backwoodslion (May 29, 2014)

Companion Joe said:


> Masonry won't die without young people. Perhaps the numbers will continue to drop, but that's OK. I'd rather have a small group of men who want to practice the Masonry of our ancestors than alter the craft to hit some kind of quota.


Beautiful man beautiful. Well said.


----------



## sjwb (May 29, 2014)

The short gaps is obviously convenient and for impatient people like me seems very attractive but the longer period gives you time to learn about each of the degrees. I think it is more than a memory test but I am just an EA and only know the system here so am not really in a position to know what is best. The wait is good for me because it makes me confront and deal with my impatience and I am really enjoying the longer journey and the incremental revelations that accompany it. When I am raised I hope to visit in the US and see first hand how things work there.


Steve


----------



## sjwb (May 29, 2014)

...and I agree that major changes just to accommodate younger members is not the way to go, but while the fundamentals may not have changed for 300 years the great wonder of FM is that there is such difference and diversity across the globe while the core values are retained. This month I will have visited 4 lodges in my town all of which use different rituals, dress differently, use different symbols but are all the same at heart. Extraordinary and wonderful!


Steve


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 17, 2014)

Rothgery said:


> Well in our military lodge I say most of our members are mid-thirties and below. Only a few are in their forties and older. That's just one, of the various lodges that we have on base, of many bases out here.
> 
> So I'm see a large amount of younger masons out here. Eventually they head back stateside and join other lodges. So there are still a lot of younger people interested in masonry. From my point of view
> 
> ...


This is great to hear. If we don't attract young members then the Brotherhood will die out, literally.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Oct 17, 2014)

I am the youngest member of my lodge at 34 well 35 after 10/28 but we  
are small in numbers about 18 on our annual return of witch 7 of us who show up regularly the remainder don't come out because they are elderly I personally don't mind being around seasoned gentlemen who have been where I'm trying to get .We do have 2 awaiting initiation mid to late 40's


----------



## Jamarr/G\ (Oct 30, 2014)

I am the youngest in my current lodge. 
County Line Lo. #68 
MWPHGLOTN 
Kenton,TN 

Was Raised at the age of 23. I'm now 24


----------



## MarkR (Oct 31, 2014)

Our entire progressive line is in their twenties, thirties, and early forties, with no past masters in any of the progressive chairs.


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 31, 2014)

kastonw said:


> I've been a Mason for a year and a half now and have visited a several different lodges and have noticed there are very few younger masons . I've sat in lodges and listened to new patitions read in new brothers being in there 50s and 60s in my mother lodge I'm the 2nd to youngest at 24 the youngest is 19 and i find it sad that there are not any younger men joining bc later down the line it will be us younger members that keep it going but this may have been the lodges I've been to
> 
> virtus junxit mors non separabit


I agree brother. I'm only an EA but I'm only 34. The youngest in my lodge I think.


----------



## MBC (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm in a universities scheme lodge, but I was initiated at 19 and now 20. I'm the youngest in my lodge.


----------



## Morris (Oct 31, 2014)

I would estimate the lodge I visit is around 80% 28-38 yr olds


----------



## phulseapple (Oct 31, 2014)

Tony Uzzell said:


> There is something to this, I think. In the Grand Lodge of Texas, a man only has to wait two weeks between Degrees (although, in all fairness, he must recite his work in a Lodge meeting before receiving the next Degree). I do sometimes wonder if returning to the days when there was a real waiting period between the Degrees isn't a bad idea.
> 
> My understanding is that, in many countries outside of the U.S., there are longer waiting periods (in some cases, more than a year). I don't know if that's the right idea, but I'm not sure that 2 weeks is right either.
> TU


My lodges used to confer 2 sets of degrees each year.  We have changed this to one set over the entire masonic year (Sept - May here in NY) so instead of going from EA to MM in 10 weeks, it takes about 8 months of work .  This work will now include presenting a paper on some portion of the degree they have just taken before advancing.  Our 8 candidates who will be taking the EA on Nov 8 this year, will need to pick some piece of the degree to research and present on so that the lodge can see that the new members have some understanding of the degree beyond just rote memorization.  Here in NY, the memorization is quite long and traces the degree from start to finish including the obligation.      

We also have been encouraging potential candidates to attend our pre-meeting dinners and other public functions prior to submitting their petitions.  This way, they get to know the members of the lodge and see if it is a good fit.  One gentleman who will be taking his EA on Nov. 8, 2014 has been visiting as a potential petitioner since March 2013 and has not missed a single opportunity to attend.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 31, 2014)

Very encouraging to see all of these young Masons!


----------



## rpbrown (Nov 17, 2014)

We have several younger Masons in our lodge. Some even hold a chair. The problem is that being so young, they tend to not get involved as much, including coming to lodge, due to other things happening in their lives. Some are understandable such as school or work, however, there are some that have girlfriends that demand all of their time (ah, the spoils of youth), or other interests, to a point that they no longer attend stated meetings. 
As I will be moving to the east next year, I have some tough decisions to make as far as my line goes.


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 17, 2014)

The "graying" of Freemasonry, is a national phenomenon. ( I am former statistical data professional, US Bureau of the Census). Masonry experienced a huge growth in membership during WW2, and in the years immediately following. Our peak year of membership was in the early 1950's. We have been declining ever since. The "bubble" of WW2 Freemasons is approaching (and has reached, in some cases) the end of the average human life span. As these men pass to the celestial lodge, the age cohort will begin to drop. Or to say it another way: As the older masons die off, the average of the remaining Masons will be younger.

I have discussed this phenomenon at length, on this board, and elsewhere. Most Masons are convinced that there is no problem, and that everything is fine. If we just go on like we always have in the past, then Masonry will be just fine. I feel that this is just "whistling past the graveyard".


----------



## kastonw (Nov 17, 2014)

If we keep going the way we are sooner or later there might not be any of us left


----------



## Kyle Samuel (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm my process of becoming a mason, I am not one as of yet, I ask a lot of my co-workers if they knew any Freemason. There answers were either " No. What's  a mason", "like a stone mason" or when they did know what was talking about it was " oh like the devil worshipers".. They are all my age give or take. I feel there should be more reaching out to the younger generation. Make them ,us ,aware of the great fraternity, brotherhood, known as freemasonry.


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 17, 2014)

I agree, Kyle. I would love for Masonry to get more "ink", and to be out in the public eye. The fraternity gets very little publicity. Did you know that there are three youth organizations in the Masonic family?

The Order of DeMolay, for young men 13-21
The Order of the Rainbow For Girls, for young ladies 13-21
and the Job's Daughters, for Girls who are relatives of Masons.

These fine organizations introduce young people to the Craft, and 90% or more of DeMolay grads go on to Freemasonry.

Some states (ex: Oklahoma) have an outreach program, where Masons visit college Greek-letter fraternities, and introduce college students to Freemasonry. These young men, already have an understanding of the "dynamics" of a fraternal organization, and they can see that Freemasonry has the potential to continue that dynamic, after they leave college.

If Freemasonry could increase its outreach to youth, and show young men, the benefits and joys of the fraternity, I am certain that we would get more petitioners.


----------



## Kyle Samuel (Nov 17, 2014)

Honestly, until I started to consider becoming  a Freemason I did not know about any of that. Now that I know of it , u think it is a wonderful steeping stone, sort a say, for young men and soon to be members.


----------



## Kyle Samuel (Nov 17, 2014)

My son is way to young now but hopefully one day join Demolay


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 17, 2014)

Some states have the "Triangles" and "Boy Builders" for boys younger than 13 to participate in Masonically-affiliated organizations.


----------



## Kyle Samuel (Nov 17, 2014)

When I meant young , my son is 9 months old. But this is something I could look into


----------

